# Z4??? Yay or Nay???



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey Jon whats up??
I was just thinking. I dont remember ever hearing your thoughts on the Z4. I guess the big question is do you like the styling? Exterior ? Interior? :thumbup: or :thumbdwn: ?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Closer said:


> *Hey Jon whats up??
> I was just thinking. I dont remember ever hearing your thoughts on the Z4. I guess the big question is do you like the styling? Exterior ? Interior? :thumbup: or :thumbdwn: ? *


*I LOVE THE Z4!!!!! *

I've been really swamped with month-end close,
so I haven't had a chance to take one of our
demos out for a "real" drive, but I give 
:thumbup:2:thumbup: to the styling...

The exterior is absolutely stunning (especially in 
Sterling Grey), and the interior is very cool and
aggressive too....

I have found only one thing to complain about
with the car so far, and that is the super-cheesy
cheap plastic lever for the tilt steering mechanism.
Please forgive my total candor here, but I would
expect more rugged construction of this item from
Kia!

:yikes:

No doubt that there will be a "campaign" to rectify
that particular fau paux (sp?) in the not-too-distant
future...

Once that happens, the new Z4 will be purrrrfect!

Did I mention how much I love the styling?



Makes me want to dance the "Bangle-Wangle"...
:lmao:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Z4??? Yay or Nay???*

I think it's nice too Jon, but was left wanting for something. Not sure just what.

For future reference, it's faux pas. You were close.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks John.

I just walked back and forth in front of the Z4 again.
There is no needing the looks "to grow" on you
with this car.

Beetchen car!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What do you guys think of it??

See what I mean???


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I like it. Looks like a shark from the front.  Waiting to see one in person though before I give it the :thumbup: :thumbup:.

BTW, IMHO, the same lever for the 3-series is as unimpressive as the Z4's.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ObD said:


> *I like it. Looks like a shark from the front.  Waiting to see one in person though before I give it the :thumbup: :thumbup:.
> 
> BTW, IMHO, the same lever for the 3-series is as unimpressive as the Z4's. *


Wow! Just tonite I was describing the front end
as "shark-like"...

Btw, I have a 3-Series, and my tilt steering lever
is not like this one. Luckily you don't have to readjust 
it very often... The thickness/rigidity is reminiscent
of model airplane plastic (pre-assembly)...

When you go to check out the Z4 pull down
the tilt lever. You'll see what I mean.

It even twists and bends...



Anyway, after hours of intense scrutiny, that was the only
thing that I could find that I didn't like. The functional
equivalent of a pimple on the behind of a Victoria's 
Secret model.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Yea, the tilt steering lever is pretty cheezy and cheap looking. I agree with you 110% about the styling of the Z4. I think its bad ass in my book. I havent even seen it in person yet but Im sure it will look even better than the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

On the tilt wheel lever, no argument on it's cheapness. But honestly, how often do you use it. Agree it's part of the total tactile experience with the car, but once set, you may never touch it again.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

It only looks decent in certain exterior colors. I seriously think Sterling Gray is the best color for the car :thumbup:, the blue has to be the worst. :thumbdwn: The 18" ellipsoid 3.0 SP wheels are a must! :thumbup: 

I'm certain there will be some first year production problems considering the car is built at the US Greer, SC plant vs. the German built BMWs. Just my 0.02


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

ug-ly :thumbdwn:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I saw the new Z4 at my deaership on Monday .It was the same color as the pics that Jon posted .The car just has way to many creases and angles .The old Z3 was a truly classic design.This new car doesn't even look like a BMW.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbdwn: 

I don't know what's more atrocious; the design or the sticker price for this mess.

Makes the E65 look beautiful in comparison.

When will the insanity end?????????????????/


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

purty. :thumbup: The price, however, is NOT so purty. If someone twisted my arm into buying a roadster tonight, I would walk into a Honda dealership and buy an S2000. Give me a few more bucks and another year or so, and I'd have to consider an MZ4 (assuming one is in the works).


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Big yawn.*

Interior doesn't appear very luxurious. Exterior is confusing - retro or modern, edgy or streamlined, Audi TT or Honda S2000??? Looks like BMW was trying to imitate a variety of popular styles with little effort given to the creation of something truly original. Maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *:thumbdwn:
> 
> I don't know what's more atrocious; the design or the sticker price for this mess.
> *


Yes, total sticker shock. Somebody needs to put down the crack pipe. :yikes:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Big yawn.*



machmeter said:


> * Exterior is confusing - retro or modern, edgy or streamlined, Audi TT or Honda S2000??? Looks like BMW was trying to imitate a variety of popular styles with little effort given to the creation of something truly original. Maybe I just don't get it. *


Me too...is it smooth and round or creased? Like mixing stripes and plaid :tsk:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> Wow! Just tonite I was describing the front end
> as "shark-like"...
> *


Wouldn't the old 6er guys take issue with that?:dunno:


----------



## Robert (Dec 23, 2001)

*Z4*

This truly a large car. Park one next to a 3er. It wider and looks heavier. The weight difference is from the waist up. Those looking for a pocket rocket experience - not here. That is not all bad, expansion joints, potholes, long cruises are sure to be taken in stride.

For me, some angles are breathtaking; others just plain strange. From the first moment I saw the Z3 I new it was an instant classic. Not the case here. My prediction is that it will undergo some modifications early in the run - ala the Aztec.

My 0.02


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Nays are getting creamed.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Big yawn.*



machmeter said:


> *Exterior is confusing - retro or modern, edgy or streamlined, Audi TT or Honda S2000??? Looks like BMW was trying to imitate a variety of popular styles with little effort given to the creation of something truly original. Maybe I just don't get it. *


It's been gnawing at me ever since I first saw pictures of it, but couldn't put it in to words. I think you've hit the nail squarely on the head!

But I will say this, that nose just seems to go on forever. I think that is the feature I like best (except for the hood lines which interupt the flow).


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

It's freaking beautiful. A complete winner.

The only thing I think I'd change, from what I've seen, is that side roundel. Just a little to in your face for me.

Otherwise, I truly think it's one of the most gorgeous bimmers I've seen. Much nicer than the Z3, much nicer than the E65, much nicer than the Z8, even IMO.

I don't know what you "it's ugly... worse than the E65" guys are smoking. Do you ever like any new car design?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> I don't know what you "it's ugly... worse than the E65" guys are smoking. Do you ever like any new car design? *


They were pretty upset when the Model T was painted in something other than black.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I had an epiphany last night and finally figured out why
I don't like the Z4.

It's due to my inability to distinguish a Z4 from a Jeep Grand Cherokee
in the rearview mirror - the front ends look eerily similar to me.


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

I've gone over this car twice now, and it IS starting to grow on me. I agree with Jon about the cheap adjustment leaver for the steering. I also don't like two other items about the car:

1. With the top down, there is no "cover or tonneau" for the outside edges of the soft top. The inside of the soft top and the support frame are exposed. Is this the same as the Z3?

2. For those of us that have to use a front license plate . the front bumper will have to be drilled for the rubber frame that is shipped with the car!   

That engine compartment is HUGE!! An 8 cylinder will easily fit in it! (Do I hear "M"!).


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> They were pretty upset when the Model T was painted in something other than black. *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> * Do you ever like any new car design? *


Why is it that just because someone does not like this particular design they are assumed to be devoid of liking anything hip? Sorry, I just don't get the connection.

This car just tries to do too much. It's too busy. The bulges look unnatural to me; like it's on steroids or something. It's a mutation gone awry IMO.

These are just my opinions and I respect the fact that you and others are ga-ga over this car.

I'm sure that BMW will sell everyone of these that they can make. More power to them. I'm just not digging it, though. If that places me in the minority, then I can deal with that.

Let's just chalk it up to another case of different smokes for different folks and leave it at that.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I saw three this Saturday in Ft. Lauderdale... they have a winner on this one. One thing that is very apparent compared with the Z3 is that the Z4 is more _substantial_. I think that the styling is right on, the interior is much better (size, layout, materials) and, again, is more car than the Z3.

I remember when I bought a brand new 1996 Z3 and some people compared it with the Miata, at least at the beginning. 'What car is that? It looks like a Miata...' kind of crap. This one looks and feels _upscale_. And so far www.TheCarConnection.com says that it drives better and is more rigid than the Z3.

After the 745i and the Z4, the one that I am really concerned styling-wise is the new 5. The spy photos look Hyundai Elantra-ish on the sides and Grand Am-ed in the front. Let's wait and see...


----------



## Z4Me (Oct 10, 2002)

I think the car is fabulous. Of course, my Titanium Silver/black top/black leather has been in and out of my garage for a week now. Took it out today for two hours of twisting turning country roads in the middle of gorgeous leaves. I wrung it out. It drove like it was on rails. I couldn't even get the DSC light to come on. I have the 2.5 5 speed and it was incredible. I almost bought a Z3 in August. The Z3 is a great car and I'm not criticizing it, but I'm glad I waited!! I'm one of those people that love the styling almost as much as I love the handling.


----------

